# Salt River put in accessible?



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone know if the road is open yet near the bridge? If there’s flows in mid/late February, I want to get me some.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Almost 70" at Sunrise ski. The Salt is looking like a for sure thing!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

eddy hopper said:


> Almost 70" at Sunrise ski. The Salt is looking like a for sure thing!


That is an awesome bit of information, thank you! Have not even started my salt watch yet, hope the trend continues for them and they get a lot of moisture.


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

rumor has it that the class 5 road to at least cibecue ck has been re opened after summer monsoons took out a portion of the road. Also heard that the permit kiosk has been removed. purchase your permits on the white mtn apache website. salt hit 800 yesterday! get ready folks!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Shhh


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken, pm me.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

James I texted you.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Its totally closed complete with razor wire and Apache rangers are there with a tank and flame throwers turning people away....everyone should stay away...nothing to see here. Its super ugly and not worth the drive anyways...you totally don't need to hit it.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I heard it was bogus as well. Not worth doing.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I hear that all out of state cars are being vandalized.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Cars stripped, up on blocks. No bueno.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

If you are willing to risk having your family enslaved by local sex traffickers; the Salt continues to look promising. 

Column 54 and 55 of the daily flow report are specific to the Salt River. In column 37 is a sunshine symbol that hyperlinks to a National Weather Service forecasts. For row 54 the forecast is for the high country SNOTEL station I've defined to be of greatest interest. For row 55 the forecast is for the Chrysotile gaging station. 

Both forecasts are for favorable weather to preserve the snow-pack until warmer temperature will melt the snow-pack and become runoff. The season will likely be relatively small in flow, short in duration and seasonally early. This seems to be the new normal for the Salt as suggested by the raster hydrograph immediately linked to by clicking on symbol "4" in column 35. With a keen eye, perhaps just my imagination, the hydrograph show the Salt season skewing leftward(earlier) and decreasing in flow.

Supporting this conclusion is Beau Uriona (NRCS SLC-Utah Data Collection Office) Snow-to-Flow Runoff "Predictor"(if I may). The game with this crystal ball predictor is to compare current conditions with previous years. The Snow-to-Flow tool is immediately hyperlinked by clicking on symbol "0" in column 31. As opened the tool displays current conditions and statistical classifications of average and probability. By toggling previous years data and comparing it to current conditions crystal ball predictions can be risked. Don't forget that the data selector menu scrolls to allow access to all historical data not immediately visible. Another critical hint is to experiment between "Linear" and "Log" plot vertical scales. For the Salt especially, you want to toggle to "Log" scaling otherwise CFS flows in the 100's and 1000's are lost in the dust at the bottom of the plot.

A critical consideration when crystal balling requires linking to the Climate Prediction Center's Temperature and Precipitation Outlooks hyperlinked via row columns 32, 33 and 34. The three month January-March Outlook for the Salt high-country is likely warmer than average temperature and wetter than average precipitation. How this effects snow-pack and runoff will be interesting.

If you want to obtain even more detailed snow pack conditions you can hyperlink the SNOTEL station of greatest interest, Hannagan Meadows, as identified on row 54, column 22. At this hyperlink you can query all available data for that SNOTEL site.

Regional weather conditions can be also assessed by clinking on "Wunder". This link will generate a regional map centered on the river basin. As opened the map will display current temperatures and wind data for all weather stations in the region. With experience this map allows access to many other weather parameters and the ability to drill into details recorded by each station.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I ran the Salt once, never ever again. Meals disappeared right out of camp sites. Rattle snakes, scorpions everywhere. Gear was shredded by rocks. Some of the group had to swim last 10 miles, do to rafts being destroyed by rapids. If it rains river goes from 1,200 to 50,000 in a few hours and if it gets cold the river can go from 4,000 to 400 in one day. Please do not risk it by applying for a permit. I will appreciate you not doing it.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Some of what bighorn says is actually true!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen it jump from 3k to well over 20k overnight back in the ‘90s. It was super-saturated that spring. I think it was the spring after Quartzite was blown. We were past Corkscrew that night. Had to check the boats all night and re-tie the bowlines, etc. I launched one year at 10k and was glad I was in my 18’ cat.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

And don't be fooled, they may classify this as a desert, complete with giant road-runner type cactuss, but it can snow and rain on you for days!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

GeoRon said:


> Some of what bighorn says is actually true!



Slightly exaggerated would be safe for everyone to assume.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

There are rattlesnake and scorpions nearly everywhere, river level can change radically, ring-tails line up and bucket brigade away your food(only slightly exaggerated), coyotes howling, buzzards circling, impaling vegetation ever present, ......


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Boss man's wife squatted over a rattlesnake and almost peed on it last spring before it started rattling. 0/10 would not go again.


----------

